# warming pan



## vincix

M-ar interesa să știu un corespondent în limba română (dacă există) pentru „warming pan” sau, înțeleg că e același lucru, „bed warmer”. Dacă nu există, care ar fi o soluție bună de traducere?


----------



## farscape

Warming pan... mașina de gătit are pentru cuptor o tavă de încălzit (nu de copt) care se cheamă așa 

N-am auzit de un asemenea "aparat" dar prin trecutu' mai îndepărtat când românii plecau în țările cu apă caldă, ăi de mai rămâneau foloseau _buiote_ pentru același scop. Mai nou văd că le zice _termofoare.

Să ne duduie caloriferele și să nu ni se strice boilerele până data viitoare (nu de alta da' iar a dat cu 24 sub zero p-afară),
.


_


----------



## vincix

„Buiotă” nu mi se pare deloc o idee rea. Îmi trebuie un corespondent cât mai exact, pentru că lucrez la o traducere și trebuie să găsesc ceva cel puțin decent. Mulțumesc!


----------



## irinet

Buiota e foarte întâlnită. Eu nu am folosit niciodată așa ceva, însă am citit că are scopuri medicale. Pot fi și cataplasme cu pulbere de cărbuni. Cuvântul pare a fi foarte vechi și se folosea la încălzirea patului, termoforul fiind varianta modernă. La origine, însă, are ideea de castron sau tigaie, în fine, recipient din cupru sau alamă și încălzirea pe bază de cărbuni. Varianta modernă am observat că e cu apă fierbinte, iar recipientul e altul, normal, să meargă a fi încălzit la cuptorul cu microunde. Dacă n-as fi citit conversația voastră, aș fi fost tentată să traduc 'plită'.


----------



## vincix

Este vorba oricum despre recipientul vechi, cel în formă de tigaie (sau plită, mi-a mai zis cineva de exemplul asta). De fapt, în contextul respectiv, se face referire și la mânerul lung al warming pan-ului ăstuia. E vorba oricum de secolul XIX. Deci probabil că plită nu ar fi cea mai potrivită soluție. Eu am lăsat o variantă mai greoaie, dar mai puțin ambiguă (dar și asta e discutabil): „încălzitor pe cărbuni”, pe la urmă, pentru că buiotă, după cum ai subliniat și tu, se referă la scopuri medicale. Dar, ținând cont de timpul acțiunii, altfel, buoită ar fi corect pentru a desemna instrumentul care pur și simplu încălzește patul, nelegat de tratamente medicale etc.?


----------



## irinet

Nu cred, deși am vazut ca acest cuvânt e folosit și în alte limbi. Pare-se că vine din franceză și a fost preluat așa, deci cred că într-un dicționar francez mai bun ar fi răspunsul. Mânerul despre care amintești nu mă duce decât cu gândul la 'tigaie'. Deja ar trebui să ne uităm în dicționare specializate. În Oxford, scria chiar că e cuvânt vechi. Poate pe 'English Only' să ți se explice la ce se referă 'warming pan'. E posibil să nu găsești corespondent, ci să fii nevoit să scrii chiar explicația lui.
O să mai caut și eu și dacă voi găsi ceva nou, îți voi da de veste. Am postat deja la englezi, să vedem ce părere au ei. Dar m-aș încrede și în varianta oferită de farscape deoarece am văzut că e foarte bun la traduceri.


----------



## irinet

La "bassinoire" ou "chauffe-lit". Vezi și threadul Fr-En, răspunsul lui Gil la threadul 'bouillette'. Ideea de bază e că buiota e cu apă caldă, iar 'warming pan' e clar pe bază de cărbuni, deci e un vas pentru încălzirea patului. Prin urmare, sunt diferite. Mai mult decât atât, buiota e din cauciuc, iar celălalt din metal, așa cum am mai menționat, deci practic, textul se referă la 'dispozitivul' sau 'instrumentul' de încălzit patul de pe vremea lui 'tataie' , când mamaia călca rufele cu fierul pe cărbuni, deci buiota e nouă! Deci 'încălzitorul de/pentru pat' nu cred că ar fi o traducere prea rea.
La fel, mă gândesc la 'cuvă' sau 'tavă cu cărbuni' fiindcă cred că ar fi bun și un termen din siderurgie. Da, deja exagerez! Ce să mă mir de mine, când la englezi mi-au dat până și cuvântul 'ploscă', poate, poate m-o ajuta, doar pentru că are în componența sa 'pan'.


----------



## farscape

Eu zic că tot românu' ştie de buiotă, mai ales dacă contextu' e  precizat, adică "X a pus o buiotă sub plapumă ca să-şi încălzească  patul"...

Asta dacă nu e vorba de o traducere tehnică a la "Cum îşi încălzeau englezii patul in secolu' XVIII". 

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Daaa, m-ai făcut să râd. Insă eu habar nu aveam până la discuția voastră. De aceea navighez pe aici , ca să mai învăț.


----------

